# Hey Babe! Let's Go Back to My Crib and Smoke Some Acrylic!



## toddalin (Jan 4, 2008)

I have a redwood retaining wall along Feather Mountain that is in need of repair/replacement. I decided to change it out to cribbing using..., you guessed it, smoked acrylic.

This shows the new cribbing to be installed. (Shown with the paper still on the acrylic.) When in place, this is what shows with ballast/rock/dirt in between slats.












The cribbing is ~50 feet (1:24 scale) long and made of stacked pieces of smoked acrylic “planks” each ~8-1/2 inches square (1:24 scale).










This shows a top view of the construction. There is no need to reproduce that portion within the hill and the “windows” provide space for the fill to accumulate and stabilize the structure. The rear cross bar centers under the track and weight of the track will provide further support. The three pieces of tube will be replaced by five threaded/nutted rods to keep everything together without the use of any adhesives.










This shows the three pieces used in the construction. The structure is ~12-1/2 feet tall (1:24 scale).


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

Todd;

Sorry, but don't see any photos. Perhaps they show on LSC. I'll go there next.

Regards, David Meashey

P. S. Yep, they showed up there!


----------



## toddalin (Jan 4, 2008)

Interesting that they show for me. Must be some sort of security ticket thing.


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

They show for me.


----------



## Naptowneng (Jun 14, 2010)

Works fine here


----------



## placitassteam (Jan 2, 2008)

Don't show for either.


----------



## ferroequinologist (May 8, 2016)

The images show OK for me, I'd love to know why some see them and some don't so if anyone finds out let us all know.
Russell


----------



## toddalin (Jan 4, 2008)

ferroequinologist said:


> The images show OK for me, I'd love to know why some see them and some don't so if anyone finds out let us all know.
> Russell


Like I said, I'm thinking that it has to to with a security certificate or such. The pics are stored on the Lansing Heritage website in their Photo Gallery (free with no limitations to members, up to ~6MP/pic).

http://audioheritage.org/vbulletin/


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Blockers, with ghostery on no pictures...


This page has the following trackers:
vertical scope
google tags
captify
viglink
google adsense
arbor
google analytics
scorecard research beacon


The pictures are controlled by one of them..


----------



## bmwr71 (Jan 30, 2010)

Maybe the pictures are like those posters from years ago where you stare at them and supposedly see something hidden in the image. Maybe the people that don't see the pictures did not stare long enough.

Making things to be used outdoors and exposed to the elements affects longevity of the items and if I am going to the trouble to make something, I want it to last a long time. I assume that is the goal of making the cribbing out of acrylic. I have thought about cribbing from cast concrete. Another idea I may or may not ever get around to trying.

Smoke some acrylic? How about just making a wall in stoner.


----------



## toddalin (Jan 4, 2008)

bmwr71 said:


> Smoke some acrylic? How about just making a wall in stoner.


Love it! But been there done that a couple times.


----------

